# Not gonna lie, Grubhub is nice.



## F-Ber (Nov 22, 2019)

Not gonna lie, I was doing Grubhub last night, literally worked an one hour and 36 minutes, while in between taking other orders after my schedule was up, and I made 71$ in one hour?! AMAZING pay, ESPECIALLY since they are the only ones who actually have a minimum pay of 10$ an hour. So that basically pays for gas for me. I had a good experience with Grubhub. I would honestly prefer them over any other delivery shit gigs.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

F-Ber said:


> Not gonna lie, I was doing Grubhub last night, literally worked an one hour and 36 minutes, while in between taking other orders after my schedule was up, and I made 71$ in one hour?! AMAZING pay, ESPECIALLY since they are the only ones who actually have a minimum pay of 10$ an hour. So that basically pays for gas for me. I had a good experience with Grubhub. I would honestly prefer them over any other delivery shit gigs.


You had good day. Feels great! But, emotions are the antithesis to logic.

IOW, kids, don't expect this scenario to happen on a daily basis.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

F-Ber said:


> Not gonna lie, I was doing Grubhub last night, literally worked an one hour and 36 minutes, while in between taking other orders after my schedule was up, and I made 71$ in one hour?! AMAZING pay, ESPECIALLY since they are the only ones who actually have a minimum pay of 10$ an hour. So that basically pays for gas for me. I had a good experience with Grubhub. I would honestly prefer them over any other delivery shit gigs.


Welcome to your "honeymoon". Once the honeymoon is over don't expect anything close to that.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Right now it’s a toss up between GH and UE for me. There are things about each app I prefer, but both pay the same in my area. The thing that continually baffles me is that earnings being equal within 10%-15%, GH gross is about 50% tips and UE only 15%-20%.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hate to burst your bubble but most customers don’t tip like that.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

GH is the best. The other companies leave you guessing how much you will make.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Has GH stopped paying? I can't cash out nor other drivers saying they haven't been paid.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I cashed out at 10:00 pm MST on Sunday with no problem.



uberboy1212 said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but most customers don't tip like that.


Who are you talking to? If me, for one year I've driven GH, tips have consistently been ~50% of my GH gross.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> I cashed out at 10:00 pm MST on Sunday with no problem.
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to? If me, for one year I've driven GH, tips have consistently been ~50% of my GH gross.


Im talking to everyone including you. He said he made $71 in an hour and that's not normal for anyone. I get that every driver has gotten lucky and made that in an hour before but its not normal. If that was normal half the damn country would be GH drivers. You can say that's normal for you but then you would be lying


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Im talking to everyone including you. He said he made $71 in an hour and that's not normal for anyone. I get that every driver has gotten lucky and made that in an hour before but its not normal. If that was normal half the damn country would be GH drivers. You can say that's normal for you but then you would be lying


I never made $70/hr. I've made $45, though. But you're right, $70/day is more the norm.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> I never made $70/hr. I've made $45, though. But you're right, $70/day is more the norm.


I think i made $47 first hour a couple fridays ago and finished first two hour block at $30 an hour but only Made $10 hour 2nd 2 hour block.
Last two night have been brutal with only two deliverys in 4.5 hours and none at all in 2 hour block last night but the gauarentee has paid me $37.32 last two nghts.


----------

